

Whats Your Job? - marclave

If you have a job, or what degree you&#x27;re working towards?
======
mrlyc
Unemployed, about to turn 60, sometimes wondering if I've retired and just
don't know it yet. Used to do embedded programming for EFTPOS terminals,
medical equipment and air traffic control systems. Currently doing post
production on my mum's audiobook.

------
jlengrand
Official title is 'Systems Engineer', which basically means Software Engineer
(including all steps from project requirements to delivery).

We work in the aerial / space image management industry. Big market to tackle
for a team of 15 :).

------
dgemm
Control systems engineer in the mining industry. Working on new technology
development for mobile machine automation and other things.

Fairly outside the normal HN crowd but I like to keep in sync with the wider
tech world.

------
attilagyongyosi
Computer Science student at the University of Debrecen, Hungary, while working
professionally as a Java developer at an established multinational company for
almost a year now.

------
glenntnorton
The official title is "Systems Analyst III" but I'm a developer. Lots of PHP &
Oracle. Great gig. Good company.

------
rajnp
Software architecture consultant for startups. Helping them to design highly
scalable web applications using Java technologies.

------
anewfounder
Entrepreneur at the moment (if thats considered a job :)) Previously worked in
Investment Banking

------
zmonkeyz
Systems programmer for z/OS middle(meddle?)ware. CICS, Websphere app server
and MQ.

------
slashnull
Web developer, right now mostly front-end and integration.

------
mrconkle
Director, Infrastructure & Operations

------
sharemywin
Developer IV - Guidewire configuration developer.

------
marclave
I am a second year computer engineering student!

------
thevoid1900
Consultant for the health care industry.

------
king_magic
Software Architect / Consultant

------
jacktstaccnt
senior developer. At a telecom, worked in banking dev for 15 years before that

------
mkautzm
System Administrator

------
lily2014
Sales support.

